# setting /var/mail permissions permanent to 1777 in ZFS



## MarcoB (Apr 6, 2022)

I installed FreeBSD 13.1-STABLE recently and use mail/alpine for mailing. Alpine wants /var/mail to have 1777 permissions set. But after every reboot permissions are set back to 0775. I think that's because ZFS has some setting somewhere with the dataset permissions which are set at boot time.

So does anyone know how I can set the permissions of /var/mail permanent to 1777?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2022)

MarcoB said:


> I think that's because ZFS has some setting somewhere with the dataset permissions which are set at boot time.


ZFS has nothing to do with it.


----------

